# Washer in front of bearings?



## Charlie Two Tracks (Jan 30, 2012)

I am changing out the trailer bearings on my 86 17' Bass Tracker trailer and I watched the video that is at the top of this forum. It showed that there was a washer in front of the bearing and then the castle nut. I changed the bearings about 7 years ago and there was no washer then and none now. There is probably only 2,000 miles on these bearings but I wanted to change them because I am retiring next year and I'm trying to get as many expenses out of the way that I can. The question is-- Do these bearings require a washer in front of them?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 30, 2012)

My 89 tracker trailer has washers


----------



## JMichael (Jan 31, 2012)

I've repacked or replaced the bearings in a many different utility and boat trailers over the years and all of them had a washer between the nut and the bearing.


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks guys. Looks like I need to find some washers.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 31, 2012)

why are you replacing the bearings? Are they wore or something?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 31, 2012)

gotmuddy said:


> why are you replacing the bearings? Are they wore or something?


If there good, repack them put them in a baggy and keep them for spares.


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm replacing them......... just because. PM. That is a good idea to put the used bearing in a bag for emergency use. thanks.


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Feb 1, 2012)

I went to NAPA and they said they didn't have any numbers for the flat washers. I went to Farm&Fleet and got a couple of 1" flat washers but I will have to grind down the diameter of them. Should these washers touch the outer race of the bearing? I'm wondering how much to grind off. If I make them too big, I'm afraid I will block off the grease to the bearing from the bearing buddies. :?


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 1, 2012)

The washers behind the castle nut are only there to keep the castle nut from rusting into place against the bearing plate. Same thing with automotive, i have one on my drivers side front hub assembly on my dodge ram and the one on the passenger side doesnt have one.. Simply because i lost it and didnt feel like replacing it.


----------



## PSG-1 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've seen a few axles over the years that were missing a washer. But all new spindles for manufacturing axles are supplied with the washer and a castle nut.

While you can run a trailer without the washer, the purpose is to provide a larger, smoother bearing surface for the face of the outer bearing to ride against.

As far as grinding down the OD of the washer, as long as the washer isn't as large in OD as the ID of the bearing hub, there shouldn't be an issue with getting grease to the bearings.


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks guys. =D> I will either cut a washer down or find a place to buy a couple. I want to try to eliminate as many problems as I can for the future.


----------



## Ringo Steele (Feb 2, 2012)

I just replaced the bearings, seals, races in my hubs, as one was feeling kind of gritty. Mine did not have washers in either side, but the back of the castle nut had a shoulder on it. I couldn't find the washers in our local stores without the castle nut, so I looked in the hardware drawers and found a 1" x 1 1/4" bushing (just like a washer, but not as wide of a shoulder) and used those when I reassembled them. Seems to work well. I am not shure if they were really needed with the shoulder on the castle nut though.


----------

